# DIY CO2 with HONEY?



## Emerc69 (Mar 28, 2008)

well heres the deal i hav a smaller 20g tank n i did a basic by the book DIY CO2 with sugar. a few days i noticed an extra large bottle of old honey in the back of my cabinet semi crystallized. do you think i could use this next time i make a mix. i mean sugar is sugar right? i believe this is a more basic form of it (i think) so would this work *good* at all? i just dont want to waste it, its about 3 1/2 cups large.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

I haven't done DIY CO2 at all, but I know a lot about yeast from baking bread. In baking bread, you can substitute honey for sugar, one for one. Most of the sugar used in yeast breads is for feeding the yeast, so it would appear that the yeast can feed off of honey just as easily as it feeds off of sugar. I have also read that honey is a bit more acidic than sugar, though, so you might want to add just a bit more baking soda.

If I was going to do it, I would start by substituting a fourth or even just an eighth of the sugar with honey and record the results. If it all seems to be working, the next time increase the amount of honey. You may come up with the perfect ratio.

To get rid of the crystallized honey, put the jar in a pan of hot water for a while.


----------

